# High end scotch



## rebus20 (Jan 1, 2015)

So Im up for a possible promotion at work. I told my smoking buddy, if I get it im buying a good bottle of scotch($200 or less) and he has $40 cigars picked out. If I dont were geeting a cheao bott and cheap cigars. haha so whats a good bottle for under $200.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

Not quite that pricey, but I picked up a Balvenie 15 year Single Cask for Christmas Eve and am enjoying the hell out of it. Paid $89.99


----------



## DbeatDano (Aug 3, 2014)

Ardbeg Uigeadail is a peat bomb, but it is fantastic. It can be had for $100 . Aberlour Abundah is also a great scotch at about $80 a bottle. Also search for Ralfystuff on youtube. He has great scotch reviews and is very objective and honest. I've found many great scotches thanks to his reviews.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Johnnie Walker Blue - varies between $150 / $180 depending where your live! Outstanding Stuff!!!


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Go for this.... You won't regret it..LOL
Glenfarclas 1955, 50 years old - $10,8

Ohhh CRAP I forgot a few digits there...

Congrats man I hope you get it!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Yamazaki 18 year old


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

I'll give it to Blue label, for a blend it is outstanding. But for a true single malt worthy of a celebration I'd look at Highland Park 21 yr, Mccallan 21, or for that matter ANYTHING that is in the fancy glass case at your local BM.

Seth


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

My favorite has been Balvenie 17 year double wood... the last 5 years in sherry casks. It was $130 a bottle and fantastic.


----------



## Upstatemax (Jan 11, 2015)

Depends on what you like... 

Do you like smooth or smokey/peaty? 

If you like smooth, JW Blue is hard to beat. But if you like smoke and peaty profiles it will be a huge let down. 

If you like some kick to your scotch, Lagavulin 16 year is fantastic and you can probably pick up nearly two bottles for what you'll pay for Blue Label...


----------



## Single_Malt (Jan 17, 2015)

Glengoynge 21 year single malt NEAT, great smooth, creamy $170-$180; Johnny walker platinum blended smoky, warm $80-$90; or Balevanie double wood 12 year, just a very good single malt $60-$70.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

CoCigarSmoker said:


> I'll give it to Blue label, for a blend it is outstanding. But for a true single malt worthy of a celebration I'd look at Highland Park 21 yr, Mccallan 21, or for that matter ANYTHING that is in the fancy glass case at your local BM.
> 
> Seth


2nd on the Macallan....Their Fine Oaks are tasty too!


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

CoCigarSmoker said:


> I'll give it to Blue label, for a blend it is outstanding. But for a true single malt worthy of a celebration I'd look at Highland Park 21 yr, Mccallan 21, or for that matter ANYTHING that is in the fancy glass case at your local BM.


I haven't had very many high end scotches, but Highland Park 21 or Mccallan 21 are near the top of my list to try. I have had Blue Label and while it is good, I prefer single malts so there are a lot of $60-$80 single malts that I prefer over the $180 Blue Label. In fact, I'd probably rather have two bottles of Green and/or Gold over the Blue.


----------



## Tennessee Dave (Dec 30, 2014)

Highland Park 18


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Macallan 18 is right around the $200 mark. Phenomenal scotch if you ask me.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

ProjectSunfire said:


> Yamazaki 18 year old


I second this notion! Also, Dalwhinnie, not too expensive, like $75 a bottle.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

It's REALLY gonna depends on your palate. This is like asking "What $50 cigar should I buy?" without giving us an idea of what you like. If you love LFD Diggers, and I recommend you something with a light body and a connie wrapper, you probably won't be thrilled. 

What kind of Scotch do you like now? Smooth? Peaty? Bold? Light? Give us a little direction!


----------



## steelman (Nov 2, 2014)

My favourite is Auchentoshan 12 year single malt. It is reasonably priced at $60 /quart but has an exquisite taste to it.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> Yamazaki 18 year old


Any lines on the Yamazaki line down your way?? No one up here has any! Let alone the Sherry Cask that I want to try.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Any lines on the Yamazaki line down your way?? No one up here has any! Let alone the Sherry Cask that I want to try.


Total Wine has the 12 & 18


----------



## jamesfricke (Dec 30, 2014)

Y'all are making my mouth water. Rebus, I hope you have reason to celebrate! Share with us your choice. I'll put in a second vote for the Lagavulin 16, though there were many great suggestions.


----------



## rebus20 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I've been studying so much I forgot about this thread. Lol I think I would prefer a single malt. I've had a few that had almost a rubbery taste. I want to stay away from that but I drink all my whiskey and scotch neat so I like a kick.


----------



## rebus20 (Jan 1, 2015)

If I get it were buying the nice scotch and cigars and if not were buying cheap scotch and cheap cigars. Lol maybe I should start a cheap scotch post just i n case.


----------



## a2dogs (Oct 20, 2014)

GLENGOYNE-18 YR So good....no "rubbery (phenolic) taste. About $120.00 Cheers!


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

What's your price range?? A good bottle can be $120-$1200.. Good luck on the promotion btw...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

rebus20 said:


> If I get it were buying the nice scotch and cigars and if not were buying cheap scotch and cheap cigars. Lol* maybe I should start a cheap scotch post just i n case.*




That's not a bad idea! Just because a Scotch is expensive, that doesn't me it's truly a great Scotch.

Historically, over the years, one of the serious, Scotch Drinkers Scotch, has been and still is, Johnnie Walker Black! For a blend, it's extremely complex and has a nice kick. Cost about $35 for 750ml bottle.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

Single Malt I like Highland Park...blended I like Hibiki 17


----------



## JamesMxP (Jun 22, 2014)

Oban 14.

Macallan 12 is my go to scotch, when you consider price I think it like it more than Macallan 18.
Also really enjoying Talisker 10 year lately. 

Or if you want to experience the smooth taste of a tire fire in a tide pool, try Ardbeg.


----------

